# lights on a 55 gallon



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I pretty much just got lucky my first time round with plants in my 125. What would you guys suggest I should have for wattage over my 55 standard? Right now I only have two 18" long 20 watt flourscent bulbs. I was thinking of getting two 4' bulbs with 40watts ea. Would that be too much with out having to do co2. I dose with excel as of now. I'd like to grow just about anything in this tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You should be ok with 80 watts over that tank. Daily doses of excel, and that should keep everything in check. I wouldnt say you could grow anything in the tank. Most of the hard to grow, colorful plants require higher light and co2.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks maknwar, didnt want to push having too much light and having to go to co2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you're going with T12's or preferably T8's, 80 watts should be fine. But like maknwar said, some source of co2 will greatly help things out.
You should be able to grow most any spiecies in the tank, except the highest light loving plants.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

This light Here is what im using on my planted 55 i have no problems growing high light plants. Its a great T5 light, it small, compact, and only 100 bucks. it comes with a 6700 gro bulb and a 10,000k bulb that really brings the color out in your plants/fish.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Ba, whatre you running for CO2? pic of tank?

Theres a big swap meet coming up in MASS, I am fitting to go and get all set up.

Ba, whatre you running for CO2? pic of tank?


----------

